# Escaping Crate/Kennel



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have this escaping crate/kennel problem? 

How did you resolve it?

Both of mine got out last night :c Didn't do too much damage other than two napkin rolls and a bag of empty kitty litter....But they did make a mess and I think Zeeva went potty but I cannot find it YET!

Should I move their crate/kennel? What else can I do to prevent this behavior? Zeeva has done it in the past but Smokey has never...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My parents had a lab/beagle mix that had major SA and would magically get out of a locked wire crate without unlocking or damaging it....

They ended up having to use heavy duty zip ties and TWO padlocks to keep her in. Eventually she got old enough we could trust her out thankfully


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Shade said:


> They ended up having to use heavy duty zip ties and TWO padlocks to keep her in.


Have done this but still...Plus I'm not sure? But I don't think my two have SA at all. Smokey especially loves his kennel and will chill in there without being told to. Zeeva gets kind mopey when I ask her to go in hers but she does it no force needed. 

I've put locks, zip ties and I've even put suitcases on top of hers so she doesn't open the door. I also pushed it against Smokey's crate so she's partially blocked from the front  AND Smokey's is pushed up against a pillar...

I don't understand why or how they do it...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This kind of stuff scares me 

Dog getting out of his crate?! Serious answers only please.? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you using wire crates?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Are you using wire crates?


Grreat Choice Dog Carriers - Geared for Pet Travel - Featured Products - PetSmart 

This one is Zeeva's. The ferrari type one.

Large Dog Crate » Midwest Solutions 54" Double Door Crate | PetSmart

This one is Smokey's. Yes, it is wire.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Your links aren't working. 

Would you be in a position to purchase metal working dog crates? They can be a bit pricey. 
RAM Kennel - The World's Only Aluminum Kennel Designed With The Working Dog In Mind.
http://www.elitek9.com/Military-Working-Dog-Crate-MP500/productinfo/KC01XL/


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you ever tried the plastic vari kennels?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Have you ever tried the plastic vari kennels?


Yes that is the kind Zeeva has. She's always had a problem getting out of her kennel/crate. 

Zeeva broke the door off her vari kennel...

Thanks for the suggestions. I thought this thread would get lost like my other ones sometimes do :'c

Once more:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lol try to find a couple of people on here that you can establish relationships with and try PM'ing them for info. You might have more luck that way than waiting for the right person to find your post and respond. 

Would you be open to purchasing the working dog kennels?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Or how about reinforced hiking carabiners to lock the doors more securely?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Would you be open to purchasing the working dog kennels?


Did a quick google search. Am not sure? What is it?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/188150-escaping-crate-kennel.html#post2550918


They are reinforced and meant for solid containment. Usually used for working dogs that are high drive and need good containment. Never heard of a dog escaping these.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

am down for anything. i just don't want them to get hurt trying to get out...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Were you able to look at the links I posted on page 1? If not, here they are again:

Military Working Dog Crate - MP500-Elite K-9
Kustom Krate dog crate-Elite K-9
Ultimate Crate-Elite K-9
RAM Kennel - The World's Only Aluminum Kennel Designed With The Working Dog In Mind.
Aluminum Dog Crates, Dog Boxes, Folding Aluminum Crates
Leerburg Dog Training | Dog Crates


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Can anyone else help me out? I wish I'd taken a picture of the mess Zeeva made...maybe that would indicate some sort of urgency


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

With the exception of the 8 month old wolf I had for three days-she ripped the corner up from the front of the crate-my dogs do not escape-I use cable ties as reinforcement on the ends and any doors that I'm not using-if that doesn't work time for a heavier guage crate.


----------

